# Goldblatt / level5



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

To all the guys on here who said that these tools must be junk. After using my set for almost 5 years now. It's time for my first repair. The taper head started leaking between the head and sprocket. All my tools still run perfect except the leaky taper. I'd say they are GREAT tools ! The tape techs I bought in 2000 were horrible compared to these..... Anyone looking to save a little money I highly recommend them.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Tools*

DrywallMike; thank you for the kind words and endorsement. We have worked tirelessly to overcome some of our issues in the distant past and have high confidence in the value our tools bring to the finisher. I deeply appreciate your confidence in Level 5 and we stand ready to help any finisher save $$.

As for your repair, please call our service center toll free at 866-562-4229 and ask for Robby. We can turn around your taper repair quickly and for likely half the price of others. PLUS, if we see any updated parts we can put on we will gladly do so FREE OF CHARGE.

We just updated a taper for Myron Ferguson "That Drywall Guy" and he is very pleased!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks but I do my own repairs. No time to send them out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I got the Level5 extendable flatbox handle 3 months ago, worked good until the other day the brake stopped working :furious:
Pulled it apart and there didn't seem to be any reason for it not to work, put it back together and it worked once and then it stopped again, although it does work when fully extended but thats not much fun in a tight space.
Took some pics of the mechanism before I put it back together if anyone else can see anything wrong? 
I drenched it in wd40 and everything moves freely, it seems to rely on the handle adjustment pin to set the brake ready at each stop point.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

drywallmike08 said:


> Thanks but I do my own repairs. No time to send them out.


met some guys who drove an hour to a place to change blade set new shoes, 1 hour back


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kiwiman:

Sorry you are having troubles. Can you send an email with your contact information to [email protected]? Would like to have our technician walk you through an adjustment that will likely take care of the issue. If not, we stand by the product and will gladly repair or replace it. Again, our apologies for the inconvenience.

Level5


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Level5 said:


> Kiwiman:
> 
> Sorry you are having troubles. Can you send an email with your contact information to [email protected]? Would like to have our technician walk you through an adjustment that will likely take care of the issue. If not, we stand by the product and will gladly repair or replace it. Again, our apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> Level5


Thats awesome (thanks) :thumbsup: I'll get on to that.
I don't mind repairing it if there is an easy fix, it appears to be the pin isn't locking down but I can't for the life of me see why it isn't.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Level5 said:


> Kiwiman:
> 
> Sorry you are having troubles. Can you send an email with your contact information to [email protected]? Would like to have our technician walk you through an adjustment that will likely take care of the issue. If not, we stand by the product and will gladly repair or replace it. Again, our apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> Level5


I talked to one of your techs (Robby), he was very helpful and on the case but I managed to fix it myself in the mean time, as far as I can make out the locking mechanism might have slipped past the locking pin, I'm still not sure if thats possible but it works fine now anyway.
Cheers for your support Level5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> I talked to one of your techs (Robby), he was very helpful and on the case but I managed to fix it myself in the mean time, as far as I can make out the locking mechanism might have slipped past the locking pin, I'm still not sure if thats possible but it works fine now anyway.
> Cheers for your support Level5 :thumbsup:


WELL DONE! Thank you for your business!!!


----------



## prjwebb (Aug 2, 2014)

Will the Level 5 boxes fit a Premier handle?

I know some of the old Premier stuff uses different sizes to other brands. 
Thanks


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

prjwebb said:


> Will the Level 5 boxes fit a Premier handle?
> 
> I know some of the old Premier stuff uses different sizes to other brands.
> Thanks


I believe we should fit just fine. We fit Tape Tech, DW Master, Northstar, Columbia, etc. I am pretty sure we do unless you have a version I have not seen.

Thanks for your interest!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> I talked to one of your techs (Robby), he was very helpful and on the case but I managed to fix it myself in the mean time, as far as I can make out the locking mechanism might have slipped past the locking pin, I'm still not sure if thats possible but it works fine now anyway.
> Cheers for your support Level5 :thumbsup:


Nup....Did it again, busy boxing my own house today, when I extended the handle to full reach for some high stuff the break stopped working.
I'm not going to bother repairing this time, I don't mind fixing it once but I'm not going to waste my time if it's going to keep doing it, so it's gone in the bin, expensive mistake but I knew that was the risk when buying cheaper stuff I suppose.
So I guess it's back to my trusty old northstar until I can afford a Columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Nup....Did it again, busy boxing my own house today, when I extended the handle to full reach for some high stuff the break stopped working.
> I'm not going to bother repairing this time, I don't mind fixing it once but I'm not going to waste my time if it's going to keep doing it, so it's gone in the bin, expensive mistake but I knew that was the risk when buying cheaper stuff I suppose.
> So I guess it's back to my trusty old northstar until I can afford a Columbia :thumbsup:



Got any pics? The house not the handle.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I gotta say level5 makes a very good handle, I never had a problem. They're boxes are good as well. They do need to adjust the angle head but the handles compare to northstar when I used them.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Got any pics? The house not the handle.


I will do eventually Gaz, been too busy to even think about pics, I've only had 2 full days off this summer and that was xmas day and new years day, working 13hr days at the mo, except for today..... it's saturday so knocked off half hour early at 7.30pm


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Take care mate, don't burn out.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

For the record Scott Murray from Level 5 tools has offered to send a replacement handle which I think is superb service :thumbsup:
Sounds like it's not a common fault so I guess I just got one that slipped through quality control at the factory.
Like I said to Scott I was annoyed when it let me down because I actually like the handle.
Cheers to Level 5 :drink:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Level5 customer support is awesome I gotta say. I had some bad comments on the angle head and was reached out to make it right. I sold my level5 set but if I ever do find myself looking for a new set or some replacement tools, I will go back to level5 main reason being is the support is really great as well as they are in Kansas City which makes it easy since we are out of KC.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember DrywallTalk members are eligible for a 10% discount. Use coupon code drywalltalk2015 at checkout.



International customers can also take advantage of the low Canadian dollar. That's an extra 25% if paying in US Funds.



Example. 8 pc Columbia Finishing Set



$ 1,801.90 Regular Price

$ 1,713.71 Sale Price

$ 1,542.33 10% DrywallTalk Discount

$ 1,156.75 25% US Exchange



http://csrbuilding.ca/product-categ...utomatic-taping-tool-sets-columbia-tool-sets/



www.csrbuilding.ca

905 761 1002

[email protected]


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I will do eventually Gaz, been too busy to even think about pics, I've only had 2 full days off this summer and that was xmas day and new years day, working 13hr days at the mo, except for today..... it's saturday so knocked off half hour early at 7.30pm


where are you located? its slow as honey around here..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

spacklinfool said:


> where are you located? its slow as honey around here..


I'll give you a clue..... *Kiwi* - man :whistling2:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

You are funny for a kiwi, man


----------

